# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Hệ thống quản lý điểm học sinh ( ASP.NET C # )

## phungnham92

Đây là chương trình hệ thống quản lý điểm học sinh, được xây dựng trên ASP.NET C #, các bạn tải về và làm theo hướng dẫn sau đây:
- Giải nén chương trình
- Máy phải cài đặt SQL Server 2000
Các bạn tải mã nguồn về tại mục download và nhớ bấm vào SKIP AD mới tải dc về

----------

